# Federal Pacific Breaker Ties



## Reasy (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm looking for federal pacific breaker ties for single pole type NA breakers. Does anyone know if and where they exist?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd replace the panel first. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reasy (Nov 4, 2010)

Thats not an option.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Physically impossible, or the customer is too cheap and wants their house to burn down?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

FPE's sell themselves....How is it not an option?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Why would you keep the FP panel?


----------



## Reasy (Nov 4, 2010)

These are existig panels in a commercial building & the clent does not have the money to replace them. Believe me, I would like to replace the panels.

I need options for making single pole breakers into 3 pole.

Please respond with these specific options if anyone has them.

Thanks


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.inspectapedia.com/fpe/fpepanel.htm Replace the panel.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Reasy said:


> These are existig panels in a commercial building & the clent does not have the money to replace them. Believe me, I would like to replace the panels.
> 
> I need options for making single pole breakers into 3 pole.
> 
> ...


Just tell the owner that they're a fire hazard and you do not want to get yourself involved in that liability. Give them a choice.... replace the panel, or find someone else.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

You can not make 3 single pole breakers in to a 3 pole unless the manufacture specifically allows and you use the materials that are specified by the manufacture. In the case of FPE you are boned since they have been out of business for quite some time and thier products were junk. Your custumer needs a panel change in the least.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Reasy said:


> I need options for making single pole breakers into 3 pole.


Never mind...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


>


Yeah I figured _you_ would produce a pic if I was wrong. I never installed FPE, all I do is rip them out and trash them. :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Again nice work 480. _I would still want to trash that 30 plus year old POS panel._


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

crazymurph said:


> Again nice work 480. _I would still want to trash that 30 plus year old POS panel._



Same here. FPE=Fire Producing Equipment.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Another gem from FPE: How can you not love a company that sends out labels to "fix" a potentially lethal hazard?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't think that handle ties were ever made to connect 3-single pole beakers in the FPE line. The only handle ties I have were salvaged. You might be better served to get some NOS FPE breakers in 3-pole, or tap the feeds to these panels and set a little sub of a good brand.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I refuse to mess around in Federal Pacific panels. I jsut love replacing them. I have a guy that I give a lot of scrap to. I always damge the panel so it cannot be reused and put the breakers in the trash. I do not want someone reusing ANYTHING if the stuff fell into the wrong hands. You'd be surprised what old farmers will do out here in the sticks. Every time I dispose of one, the market for replacement breakers shrinks a little bit more. It makes me feel better.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Google is your friend. I have bought FPE 3 pole breakers. Sometimes replacing a panel is not an option.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Google is your friend. I have bought FPE 3 pole breakers. Sometimes replacing a panel is not an option.



Not true, it is always an option. Some people just don't like it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I know dozens of apartment complexes on this island still running FPE distribution, in fact i resided in one in my early 20's. It took the vacuum, TV and all the lights at once to trip a 15. I was fine with that. I think their failures goes by batches, I have seen some FPE breakers that are functional produced in the early to mid 60's


----------



## Reasy (Nov 4, 2010)

480sparky

Thanks for the pics of the ties.... Now I need to find them. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Connecticut Electric, if you're wondering.


----------



## Reasy (Nov 4, 2010)

I found it, thanks!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Another point no one brought up yet..I was always under the impression that a handle tie DOES NOT insure that if one pole trips that all three will go off, as the force required to turn the breaker off from the handle is somewhat high and not consistent. And even FPE brakers are supposedly of a "trip-free" design, so if the handle is restrained, the trip mechanism will still trip the breaker. 

I believe the purpose of external handle ties is only to disconnect multiple circuits manually, as in the case with MWBC as of 2008 Code cycle. 

But since FPE breakers never trip anyways, I guess in this case it doesn't matter. :whistling2:

In any event, this smacks of a very bad idea and I see some burned-out 3 phase equipment in Reasy's future.

I personally would either get the proper 3-pole breakers or not do it at all, too much liability involved.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mxslick said:


> ............In any event, this smacks of a very bad idea and I see some burned-out 3 phase equipment in Reasy's future...........


Well, at least we tried telling him that, but he's probably gotten the information he wanted and he'll never return.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mxslick said:


> In any event, this smacks of a very bad idea and I see some burned-out 3 phase equipment in Reasy's future.


I sense the possibility of a service call for another contractor.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I sense the possibility of a service call for another contractor.



Or the local FD..........


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Or the local FD..........


Hey, a complete rewire after a burn down, even better.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Hey, a complete rewire after a burn down, even better.


Job security! :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Well, at least we tried telling him that, but he's probably gotten the information he wanted and he'll never return.





480sparky said:


> Connecticut Electric, if you're wondering.


Ironic since you're the one who gave him the info!!:whistling2:

Can we say OOPS? :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Conneticut electric- didn't they make the counterfiet SQ D breakers ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Ironic since you're the one who gave him the info!!:whistling2:
> 
> Can we say OOPS? :laughing:



He'll burn the place down, with out without me. I could care less.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Another point no one brought up yet..I was always under the impression that a handle tie DOES NOT insure that if one pole trips that all three will go off, as the force required to turn the breaker off from the handle is somewhat high and not consistent. And even FPE brakers are supposedly of a "trip-free" design, so if the handle is restrained, the trip mechanism will still trip the breaker.
> 
> I believe the purpose of external handle ties is only to disconnect multiple circuits manually, as in the case with MWBC as of 2008 Code cycle.
> 
> ...


 not to mention single pole breakers are not listed for 240 v


----------

